# iPod nano 6g bloqué sur "OK to disconnect" et ne se restaure pas



## elotep (17 Août 2015)

Bonjour, 

Lorsque j'allume mon ipod nano de 6ème génération, celui-ci me fait un écran blanc avec marqué "OK to disconnect" n'arrivant pas a enlevé ce message je l'ai branché sur iTunes ou l'écran change et se bloque sur "Do not Disconnect". Du coté de iTunes, ce dernier me dit que l'iPod est en mode récupération et ma seule solution est de le restaurer. Cependant à chaque fois que je restaure l'ipod il le redémarre et le détecte encore en mode récupération.

Auriez-vous une solution pour régler ce problème ?


----------

